# Powder paint in swivels



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

A while back I asked about keeping powder paint from hook eyes and I began using forceps to keep the hook eyes closed while I dipped into powder paint. This works fine, but I am making some Road Runner type lures and need to keep the powder paint from freezing the swivels that will hold the spinner blades. Any suggestions?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have heard of three different methods......

- wrap the swivel with alum. foil

- use heat shrink tubing over the swivel then cut it off after

- heat the whole thing and then dip JUST THE SWIVEL into a small glass of water to cool it down. IMO, this method sounds like a pain to me..... never tried it .....just passing on the info.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I tried the aluminum foil, and while not perfect, it did work okay. I agree that the water dip would be too much trouble. The foil was a bit of a pain to remove, but unless someone posts and even better method I guess that is what I'll stick with.


----------



## hog4can (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello my friend
i personally use the smallest dia.heat shrink tubing (available at car parts stores),cut to size,then heat shrink with blow dryer ,works great


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

hog4can said:


> Hello my friend
> i personally use the smallest dia.heat shrink tubing (available at car parts stores),cut to size,then heat shrink with blow dryer ,works great


Thank you! I'll try this the next batch I make.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

make you a fluid bed and you will have no problems


----------



## Jake.pickett (May 28, 2012)

Mylar masking tape...like used in powder coating


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

